# Animal wellness magazine



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

last month i got a card for a subscription to animal wellness magazine from the animal hospital. just rec. the first issue. some decent articles but quite a bit of advertisement. for you raw-barf feeders, lots of companies that advertise and ship pre cooked meals. does anyone get this magazine and what are your takes on it?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What is its name?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ummmm...
http://www.animalwellnessmagazine.com/index.php


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I need to buy new hamsters for my brain-wheel. Thanks Jean!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I've read it a few times and liked it. 

I also thought Bark was cool-I got that as a gift subscription. 

I just am not a subscriber type as much as I like them, I can never commit!


----------



## judith (Nov 18, 2008)

A lot of health articles, natural remedies etc. They often focus a lot on animal communicator's, Reiki etc. I like the magazine, some of it is a bit over the top, but over all, a good read.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I've been a subscriber for a couple years, so I obviously like it


----------

